
19% of Americans are considered ‘upper class’ – here’s how much they earn - smn1234
https://cnbc.com/2019/09/14/how-many-americans-are-considered-upper-class.html
======
hinkley
It always kind of amazes me when we try to have national conversations on
taxation and who has 'too much money' and we never consider things like family
size, which this article does - to move from upper class DINKs to upper class
with three kids, you have to make 60% more money.

There's also age - if you're 5 years from retirement you need to have a
_lifetime_ of money saved up.

And of course 'enough' money is very different when lunch is $8 versus $15.

